# Recommend me some bands



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Prog./Avant Rock is a genre that I'm just getting into. I'm really liking what I hear so far. A lot of creativity. Can someone recommend some more? The bands that I have really liked so far are: Thinking Plague, Art Bears, Univers Zero, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and Henry Cow.

Thank you  

I feel like a total noobie asking for recommendations on this forum lol


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Here's the Joe Jackson symphony we talked about, its not a band, but it kind of fits under the progressive category, I'll just post the fast movement


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try the Mars Volta (esp Frances the Mute and Deloused at the comatorium).

My own favourite of recent decades in prog is Porcupine Tree (try In absentia or Fear of a blank planet).


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I've probably pimped these names out before somewhere on this forum, but that's inevitable.

I'm guessing you know of King Crimson. I never really got into them, but literally everyone who likes prog likes them. Literally.

I'd suggest hearing a little krautrock, my favorite prog-related thing. Can would be my first recommendation, because it could take weeks just hearing their best albums. Next I'd suggest Faust or Cluster. All somewhat contemporary classically influenced, but with no coldness or academic atmosphere.

A little later in the 70s is no wave, sometimes seen as a pretentious bohemian art-genre, but also a spiritual continuation of punk rock in a way (albeit more confrontational in terms of atonal/improvised song structure than lyrical content). DNA and Mars are two bands with very small outputs, but I recommend them. Unlike most experimental rock, what they did was extremely short and dense, and more about micromanagement than anything. 

And there's still some good stuff around today.
* Nurse With Wound have over 30 albums, and have tried everything from jazz to musique concrete to mambo.
* Boredoms evolved from anarchistic noise rock into a psychedelic band. You might like latter releases.
* Melvins, although fundamentally closer to hard rock or sludge metal, have experimented as much as any prog band.
* Melt-Banana are... something.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

One of my favorite current prog bands is *The Flower Kings*.

Beautiful complex music and uplifting lyrics.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well, I'm not too much into the whole "progressive" genre, but I'll post some bands which are experimental in one way or another.






Of course The Mars Volta, who have already been mentioned.






This is from Sunn O)))'s Live album which was recorded in a cathedral and utilizes a church organ as you can hear in this first track.






Sir richard bishop's improvised album is pretty experimental at times.





 Opeth's album watershed is pretty progressive and if you like metal at all you should also check out this album..





Which was, believe it or not influenced by these guys: 









Boris is a japanese experimental band who does a lot of everything. Here's a more accessable one.

Just found this band, they're pretty experimental and I'm liking what I hear thus far:






and lastly, one of my favorite albums in general is by the band Grails- Black tar prophesies 1,2 and 3. If you dislike this then I don't know what else to do for you haha


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Prog./Avant Rock is a genre that I'm just getting into. I'm really liking what I hear so far. A lot of creativity. Can someone recommend some more? The bands that I have really liked so far are: Thinking Plague, Art Bears, Univers Zero, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and Henry Cow.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I feel like a total noobie asking for recommendations on this forum lol


do you know any post-rock?

a silver mt. zion





explosions in the sky





godspeed you! black empero





labradford


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

mogwai





mono





set fire to flames





sigur ros





slint





talk talk


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike Keneally, former Zappa sideman who is a brilliant songwriter and instrumentalist. He did an orchestral album with the Metropole Orkest called The Universe Will Provide. Also recommended is a recent album, Scambot 1.
http://www.radiokeneally.com/playing.php

BTW, Thinking Plague has a new album coming out early next year. Their new keyboard player Kimara Sajn is a brilliant musician and writer. He has tons of material. http://www.precognitiverecords.com/

If you don't have 5uu's Hunger's Teeth, and Abandonship, get those albums. They feature Bob Drake and Dave Kerman from Thinking Plague. Try the ReRUSA site to get these at the best price and free shp.

For some older stuff, try National Health. Their first two albums are brilliant.

For more ideas, just visit Wayside Music. Steve carries all the good stuff!
http://www.waysidemusic.com/


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

violadude likes this.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahhh - now you're on my turf. I trhink you've got most of the heavyweights covered. My own current favorites are Univers Zero and Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, among the most creative of the genre at the moment. Sometimes I find the RIO sound a little hard to take, but these two are in a class by themselves.

In addition to all of the above, (and if you don't mind some older stuff mixed in) you might like:

Anekdoten

Niacin

Blackfield (this band is an offshoot of Porcupine Tree I think.)

Carptree

Djam Karet

That's just up to the "D's." I have spared you links to really well known, well worn 70's dinosaur "mainstream" prog of Yes, ELP, Tull, Gentle Giant, etc. I always come home to them eventually.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Far Corner is another great band. I like their self titled CD. Some really fine classical chamber rock with some jazz influence as well.
Features keys, electric bass, cello, drums. http://cuneiformrecords.com/bandshtml/farcorner.html

Hamster Theatre is another good band to check out if you like Thinking Plague. Dave Willey plays bass in both bands.
http://cuneiformrecords.com/bandshtml/hamster.html


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> violadude likes this.


Hahaha! 

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I appreciate all of them (which is why I liked all of them lol) and I really liked all the suggestions I've had time to listen to so far.


----------

